# 5/1 - 4 Fatties, 1 Butt, Beef Ribs, & Bottom Roast w/ QView



## smokin relaxin steve (May 5, 2010)

Not the best QView (had to use the Cell Phone and was a little occupied so not too many pics)... I had a Bean Bag Tournament on Saturday (5/1) with a bunch of friends... Smoked up some BBQ... 4 Fatties, 1 Butt, Beef Ribs, & Bottom Roast (I wanted a Brisket, but the biggest one they had was 6 pounds) so i went with this 13 pound Flat Bottom Roast (or atleast thats what the lable read)?? 1st time doing it and it had a decent Fat Cap so i figured why not...
Ribs, Roast, & Butt

Put the Roast and butt on at about 5am (overslept)

4 Fatties... 2 Turkey Bacon & Ground Turkey(mixed w/ rosemary, thyme, & bread cumbs)... 2 Maple Pork Bacon & Sausage... stuffed 1 turkey & 1 pork w/ Spinach, Sheddar, Provolone, Garlic, Mushrooms, & left over bacon from the weave... Stuffed the other 2 w/ a Mozzerella Basil Prosciutto Roll, left over Bacon, & Cheddar...



Sorry forgot to take a pic b4 the roll... in the smoker w/ the beef ribs

Fatties out and sliced... I LOVED THE TURKEY!!!

Ribs done & Beef hit 205 b4 the pork here it is pulled w/ the ribs & fatties

Pork took near 4ever... here it is pulled w/ everything else

Again i am sorry about the poor quality in pics and the lack of pics... but drinks and outdoor games were keeping me busy LOL... hope you still enjoyed!


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (May 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy who is hosting the next beanbag tourney.  There is no way he will be able to top that.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 5, 2010)

LOL! yeah I was getting comments along those lines... My buddy said dont expect anything more than pizza at my place. HAHAHAHA!

Thanks for the points!


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 5, 2010)

mmm very nice!!!  looks good


----------



## caveman (May 5, 2010)

I need to know. How did that Turkey wrapped fattie turn out? Crispy? Dry? Moist?  I am throwing some points at you for the effort of the "Beast Feast."


----------



## rdknb (May 5, 2010)

that looks like a nice feast you had there. But what is a beanbag tourney??


----------



## hernando (May 5, 2010)

Man that looks good. Curious about the turkey fatty as well.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 6, 2010)

I LOVED the Turkey Fattie... only downside is the Turkey bacon doesnt crisp up as nice as the pork does and it doesnt really have that Breakfast taste... But i still think i liked it more so than the others... as did the crowed (it was gone way before the pork) next time im thinking about stuffing it w/ cranberry & stuffing... Thanksgiving Fattie LOL

Alot of people play a similar game Corn Hole... our boards are smaller and our rules are a little different... (its almost a little harder of a game) we did a $3 buy in and there wasnt a ton of us... me and my buddy ended up winning, but it was only $12 each LOL (hey better than $0)

Thanks!


----------



## rangers13 (May 6, 2010)

So how exactly does one aquire a friend like you?? LOL


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHA!!!
I consider Everyone on SMF a friend!


----------



## ribsaretasty (May 6, 2010)

$3 and all that food?  I would have been so there!!

Nice job!!  Hope they all appreciated it because I'm sure they all ate it!!


----------



## tommerr (Feb 4, 2011)

Using real bacon and turkey sausage has got to be lower fat than all pork.


----------



## redneck69 (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW,  nice job on the FEAST!!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 4, 2011)

tommerr said:


> Using real bacon and turkey sausage has got to be lower fat than all pork.


It turned out pretty good... i have done it a few more times since than... I have an idea brewing for next weekend (hopefully i will be able to get a smoke in) Thanks for looking!
 




redneck69 said:


> WOW,  nice job on the FEAST!!


Thank you much! I appreciate you taking the time to look! Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this, but that's some great looking grub! Congrats!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 4, 2011)

Real nice eats there, Steve!!!

This is the first time I saw this thread, but I gotta tell you, if you keep doing smokes like this, you're gonna have to build an addition to your smoker!!!

Bear


----------



## porked (Feb 4, 2011)

I never saw this thread either, wow. Fantastic post!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2011)

Good thing I went back and looked at when this thread was created because the first thing that came to my head was "What fool is having a bean bag tournament in the middle of winter". haha On second though that doesn't sound like a bad idea. Frozen drunken bean bags. I might be on to something here. haha Great looking pile of grub there. Keep it up.


----------



## meateater (Feb 4, 2011)

Everything looks great Steve. I had to google beanbag to see what it was, looks like a fun time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2011)

This would not be a good group to have a beanbag game:

Before the first game would be over, the bags would be laying in the yard, cut open & empty, and the beans would be in the smoker!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 7, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but that's some great looking grub! Congrats!


Thank you much!

 




Bearcarver said:


> Real nice eats there, Steve!!!
> 
> This is the first time I saw this thread, but I gotta tell you, if you keep doing smokes like this, you're gonna have to build an addition to your smoker!!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear! Yeah I hear ya... i hope to upgrade to something bigger before this summer and give one of my Gas Brinkmans to my bro... we shall see
 




Porked said:


> I never saw this thread either, wow. Fantastic post!


Thanks a lot man! I appreciate it!
 




rbranstner said:


> Good thing I went back and looked at when this thread was created because the first thing that came to my head was "What fool is having a bean bag tournament in the middle of winter". haha On second though that doesn't sound like a bad idea. Frozen drunken bean bags. I might be on to something here. haha Great looking pile of grub there. Keep it up.


HAHAHAHAHAHA! yeah Bags are good anytime of year, but a lot more fun in the warmth of summer... Thanks man & Thanks for looking!
 




meateater said:


> Everything looks great Steve. I had to google beanbag to see what it was, looks like a fun time.


Oh yeah it is a great time... we usually have it set up at most of our gatherings... and try to do a tournament 2 or 3 times during the summer...

 




Bearcarver said:


> This would not be a good group to have a beanbag game:
> 
> Before the first game would be over, the bags would be laying in the yard, cut open & empty, and the beans would be in the smoker!!!
> 
> Bear


LOL!!!!! Dutchs Wiked Bean Bags hahahaha!


----------

